

Startup Sauna Puts Some Money Where It's Mouth Is, Secures Inventure Backing - andynosebone
http://techcrunch.com/2012/09/06/startup-sauna-puts-some-money-where-its-mouth-is-secures-inventure-backing/

======
andynosebone
Big step for the Northern European, Baltic and Russian startup ecosystem. The
VCs are putting in an effort to help early stage companies!

~~~
dirtyaura
Congrats Antti et co. for securing this partnership deal, I think this raises
Startup Sauna to a new level.

------
guard-of-terra
How come article title is grammatically sound, but the HN title is not?

~~~
misnome
At least that proves it isn't a copy-paste job...

------
rprasad
This, more than anything else in the history of startups, indicates that we
are in a bubble. The heat and moisture in a sauna would play havok on
computers and laptops.

Joking aside, they could probably choose a better name for their incubator.
Startup Sauna is not a sauna. Rather, it is used in the same context as
Silicon Valley or Silicon Beach. Maybe they should have gone with Silicon
Fjord instead?

